# wahoo help



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

Got a new 24ft sea pro last month and wanting to take it out this weekend and look for some wahoo. new to this kind of fishing. got some yo zuri bonitas, pusher style skirted lures and couple of stretch 25. just looking for some advice on where to start my trolling. little 25 mile plus experience under belt. seen a few post with wahoo and hope i can come across one this weekend. any advice or coordinates where to start my trolling would be helpful. coming out of Pensacola pass
thanks alot!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Do some high speed trolling on the way out


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

We use the big Yo-Zuri lures in red/black right behind the boat for high speed trolling for wahoo and various other lures out further for mahi ,tuna etc 
*
*


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll get as many answers as you want. Several different ways. Surface baits/lures. Deep diving plugs. Slow trolling live baits. Live baits on downriggers. High speed trolling. Each has it's own techniques. Whichever one you feel comfortable with.


----------

